# Word of the Day... Parasol



## Aunt Marg (Jun 22, 2021)

*Parasol*: a light umbrella used to give shade from the sun.

a widely distributed large mushroom with a broad, scaly, grayish-brown cap and a tall, slender stalk, growing typically in grassy places.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 22, 2021)

My husband and I both own umbrellas, but not parasols.

Do you own an umbrella or parasol?


----------



## Pappy (Jun 22, 2021)

Sharing our parasol.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 22, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Sharing our parasol.
> View attachment 170479


Well, Paps, there you go, your post proves the truth on something that I have known forever and a day.

The longer people are married, the more they begin to look like one another.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

I had thought that a *parasol* was solely decorative and ornamental, meant for either a fashion statement 
or for an embellishment of dance and song entertainment.

I don't remember if I ever knew or realized or remember,
that it would have actually been intended for some shade from the _sunshine! 

Thanks for that definition reminder, AuntMarg!_


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

Oh, I just remembered that another perfect use
 for a _parasol,
is for flying through the air,  

either while softly rising, or while anticipating alighting gently,

 to find oneself, again standing with one's feet on the ground!_


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 22, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Oh, I just remembered that another perfect use
> for a _parasol,
> is for flying through the air,
> 
> ...


If one could live their dreams, mine would be to enjoy a little Mary Poppins in me!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

Gosh! 
I looked again 

at the fanciful picture that was posted above by @Pappy


And I notice, that the ducklings *are wearing raincoats and rainhats!  
And ducks are always wearing their boots!

No wonder I was confused!
*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> If one could live their dreams, mine would be to enjoy a little Mary Poppins in me!


Wouldn't that be a wonderful and joyous feeling? !!!!
Thanks for that picture;
I can imagine myself in it!

A magic parasol!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

Sidenote: I can't resist saying, off-topic, but please excuse me...

My other favorite thing and scene of Mary Poppins life,
 is when she takes the endless number of items out of her bag,
while it is sitting on top of a table. 

With the young boy peeking under the table,
 to try to figure out, how she does it!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

If you did have a _parasol_,
AuntMarg,
could you then do your housecleaning, the way *she did hers?
  *


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 22, 2021)

Kaila said:


> If you did have a _parasol_,
> AuntMarg,
> could you then do your housecleaning, the way *she did hers?
> *


I probably could, and it would even make housekeeping more fun! LOL!

Now look what you've done, Kaila, the next time I'm washing floors or vacuuming, I'm going to remind myself of this thread and then get in a funk all because my umbrella possesses no magic.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

^^^^ I'll picture you, cleaning with your parasol, too!
   
A much better way to clean house!

Love that _Francais_, and the drawing as well!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2021)

Let's get our parasols Aunt Marg and mosey our way to the local watering hole and have lunch!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 22, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Let's get our parasols Aunt Marg and mosey our way to the local watering hole and have lunch!
> 
> View attachment 170486


Love the picture, Ruthanne!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Let's get our parasols Aunt Marg and mosey our way to the local watering hole and have lunch!


That 3rd one must be me!  
I'm so glad my _parasol _finally came in handy! It's been gathering dust in my closet for years now!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

I notice that those lacy _parasols, _don't offer much shade,
so I was right about them being a _fashion statement!     _


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2021)

Kaila said:


> That 3rd one must be me!
> I'm so glad my _parasol _finally came in handy! It's been gathering dust in my closet for years now!


Yes, that's you Kaila!  Now it's time to mosey over to the shopping place and see just what's on sale!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Now it's time to mosey over to the shopping place and see just what's on sale!


I only want to consider things that go with my _perfect parasol,
because it's my best fashion statement!    _


----------

